# Home Loan with Redraw Facility - valid as Proof of Financial Capacity to sponsor?



## filipinacpa (Aug 13, 2013)

For those who know this type of facility in one's bank account in Australia, do you think it will be a valid proof of funds na rin? I read in other universities in Australia, loan accounts with redraw facility can be used as proof of funds..So if we apply for a tourist visa and my boyfriend submitted this one, will it suffice to prove that he is financially capable of paying for my expenses whilst i'm in Australia?

Thanks a lot!


----------

